# The flaming bacon lance of death



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.boingboing.net/2009/04/15/bb-video-the-flaming.html


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Sorry JT. I couldn't resist adding more bacony goodness to your link.
Moooooore bacon!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And people think engineers are a bunch of dull nerds who only work on serious stuff. Are they ever wrong.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> And people think engineers are a bunch of dull nerds who only work on serious stuff. Are they ever wrong.


Me? Dull? NEVER!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Here's how scientists get there grill going (liquid oxygen!).


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hauntiholik said:


> Sorry JT. I couldn't resist adding more bacony goodness to your link.
> Moooooore bacon!


ROFLMAO, Haunti. That's a riot


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

If we are talking bacon...http://www.thisisfreakingridiculous.com/tifr/2009/4/13/ba-k-47.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, Phil. That guy better not go hunting with something as tasty as that rifle would be to a bear


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

And for the real Bacon Lovers

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/28/dining/28bacon.html


----------

